# Where to live



## Frankg26 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for the responses to my visa query - really helpful.

I have been thinking about where is the best place to live in the Philippines and plan to have a look around in January.

I will be looking to rent an apartment. My gf lives in Angeles City, but looking at the web site it looks like a place for a visit but not sure about living there.

Is there a decent - and safe place - to live around this area ie outside the city. How much am I likely to pay in rent for a 2 bedroom apartment in reasonably decent area?

Cheers

Frank


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You need to better refine your housing requirements. You also need to visit and figure out if you really want to live here. I meet disillusioned expats quite frequently. Not all can adjust to living here and it may not be your cup of tea. Then again I know quite a few who have been here longer than I.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Frankg26 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the responses to my visa query - really helpful.
> 
> ...


For a baseline I looked at a new never lived in 2 bedroom up and down that even had a master bath in Dau/Mabalacat (outside AC) for 12,000P on my last trip last August.


----------



## TokenKano (Apr 20, 2014)

I would agree with the poster stating that you really need to visit and get a hands-on feel for the Philippines. It is not for everyone, but if you can appreciate the country and culture for what it has to offer and deal with the disadvantages and shortcomings, you can find a new home, as many here have.

Research several places before deciding to visit and gather as much information as possible from those who have lived there some time. It really is a matter of personal preference as to where you would look. You seem to prefer a small city or town as opposed to a larger metropolitan area such as Manila or Cebu. For me, the central Visayas has great appeal. I visited Dumaguete, and feel there are 8 or 10 similar cities in the area I would be comfortable in, such as Bacolod, Tagbilaran, Iloilo and Toledo. Google and YouTube can provide information, pictures and videos of these places and many others so you can see and visualize them before visiting.

I will be going back soon, I am preparing now and expect to fly in to Cebu Nov 4. Do your research, pay no attention to well-meaning "friends" who have opinions but no specific knowledge. They will rain on your parade. Experience the place and decide for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

TokenKano said:


> Do your research, pay no attention to well-meaning "friends" who have opinions but no specific knowledge. They will rain on your parade. Experience the place and decide for yourself. Good luck!


I completely agree on this. Most people in our home countries have no idea of the real conditions here and only focus on the bad things that they have heard of the Philippines.

When you get here be particularly careful of who you are with and your environment. Angeles can be a pretty dangerous place for the uninitiated (pickpockets, cop setups, kids ganging up on you, etc.). Fields avenue is best to be avoided if at all possible. You will find many filipinos wanting to be your friend and be leery of them all. All those people see is a walking ATM prime for withdrawals. Don't forget to notify your banks of your trip as your credit card will get locked the first transaction that you do over here, requiring you to call them to assure that you are actually using the card in the Philippines. Also, I would limit the Credit Card and ATM transactions to only as necessary. Along with the exorbitant fees charged by the banks on each end, credit card credential theft is on the rise.


----------



## TokenKano (Apr 20, 2014)

As to housing, the Visayas has a lower cost of living than Manila or larger cities. I have a Facebook friend in Dumaguete who is renting an apartment in a fairly nice new complex, 2 bedrooms on 2 floors unfurnished for about US$180 per month. I will likely get a 1 bedroom apartment some furnishings for about $150. We are told it is better to look, ask around and find a place on your own rather than go through realty agencies for an apartment as ones they list tend to be higher.

My friend needed a few pieces of furniture for his place. He found a rectangular table and 6 chairs at a place which makes bamboo furniture by hand for about $65, delivered to his apartment. A full-size bed I think was about $50. Rattan furniture I imagine also available for reasonable prices as well as some nice mahogany stuff.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Moving to the Philippines*



Frankg26 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the responses to my visa query - really helpful.
> 
> ...


When my wife and I moved from Dipolog City, Zamboanga del Norte to General Trias, Cavite in Jan 2009, we lived, for 3 months, with her cousin in her cousin's house, until we could find a house to rent. Once we found the house, in the same subdivision, we had a Full Standard Bamboo bed made and purchased 2 Uretex Foam mattress pads for it. A very comfortable bed and has good back support. Our rent is inexpensive, 3,000 pesos a month, utilities are very inexpensive and we have WI-FI cable Internet. The cost of where you live will depend on where you choose to live and the quality of the housing available. It may be better to rent a house, if you plan to stay here, it is better not to sign a long term rental contract. until you and your gf tie the knot and she can petition you for permanent residency. Before doing anything major, do a lot of research, be very careful where you go and never go out alone, make sure your gf is with you anytime you go out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Frankg26 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the responses to my visa query - really helpful.
> 
> ...


If your gonna blow 15,000 Peso a month for rental then it might be better to purchase a Condo, this is something a foreigner can own, just a thought. If your looking at saving money then you'll be living out in the province, similar to me, travel to the Mall, grocery store or decent restaurant will take 30-40 minutes, it has it's benefits and blues.


----------

